# Voldemort kitty



## Sharpie (Jun 13, 2010)

I was headed to ihascheezburger for my daily dose of laughs and kitty cuteness, and bam! Charlie was the first thing on the page. He's the white boy; you'll know you've hit the right one. 

Anyone seen anything like this before?


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

I saw that earlier. Poor guy has lived through so much.

Full story
Cat looks like lord Voldemort Harry Potter villain so he can't find new family | Mail Online


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Awww...the poor little guy. That's so sad. I hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## Sharpie (Jun 13, 2010)

I know what you mean, Susan. If I had the means, I'd definitely love to give Charlie a furr-ever home. The nose (or lack of it, I guess) would be the most off-putting thing, but that's just me. A cat is way more than just their physical appearance.

Thanks for the link, rae. 

Does anyone know if there has been an update and if he's been adopted?


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I would take him home in a heartbeat if I could. Too bad he is so far away  His eyes are so secretive and deep, like he has a bunch of things he is just waiting to share with someone. Oh I hope he finds a home! I saw in the comments that a girl mentioned wanting him and everyone urging her to go do it. Poor guy has been through so much, I hope his forever family is on their way to take him to happiness!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I live in England so I've seen this little guy in several newspapers. I'd absolutely love to take him, but according to the reports he doesn't like other cats, which is such a shame. It serves as a reminder why you must always use sun care on our little munchkins. I hope he finds a home very soon.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Awww poor kitty.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Well, he looks beautiful to me...maybe because I didn't see the HP movies.

How can you apply sunscreen to a long-haired cat? We have terribly strong sun here almost all year round, and now I'm scared for Prince...


----------



## Sharpie (Jun 13, 2010)

Not sure, but I think the sunscreen would just go on the nose or exposed skin maybe?


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Straysmommy said:


> How can you apply sunscreen to a long-haired cat? We have terribly strong sun here almost all year round, and now I'm scared for Prince...


Another plus for indoor only kitties.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

raecarrow said:


> Another plus for indoor only kitties.


I agree.

Horses have the same problem when they are light coated. Sun burns on the delicate areas. I was always dabbing sunscreen on noses and ears.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Maybe I'm strange but I think he's beautiful. Those golden eyes are mesmerizing. It's too bad he doesn't like other cats because I think a died-in-the-wool cat person is most likely to want to give him a home.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

katlover13 said:


> *Maybe I'm strange but I think he's beautiful. Those golden eyes are mesmerizing.* It's too bad he doesn't like other cats because I think a died-in-the-wool cat person is most likely to want to give him a home.


I completely agree with, Sue. He is a beautiful boy.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

raecarrow said:


> Another plus for indoor only kitties.


 
Unfortunately, indoor cats can be at significant risk from squamous cell carcinoma. Windows don't filter enough uv rays, and a cat who spends time sunning himself by a window is also at risk. 

And the cancer is often recurrent. My soulmate, Andrew, whom I lost eight years ago, underwent three surgeries over four years from skin cancer. He lost most of both ears, parts of his forehead, and two lymph nodes. The fourth time it reappeared, it was in his nasopharyngeal area and surgery wasn't an option. 

I swore then that I would never again have another cat with white on his ears, nose, or face. Then Snickelfritz entered my home and my heart, so here I am slathering her with sunscreen. She is not happy about it, I can assure you.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow, he is really incredible looking, missing ears and nose or not. Those eyes are incredibly soulful.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I would love to take him home! Then again, I'm a sucker for special needs cats, or ones that aren't "perfect".
I always thought he looked like an owl... even after seeing a picture of the real Voldemort, I still think of an owl when I look at Charlie.

There was a cat in the rescue group I work with, that got skin cancer on her ears and had nearly half of them cut off. She also had some funky dental issues, and ended up with the name "Snaggle Tooth". Eventually she got adopted (and probably a name change too!). So there's hope for Charlie, I'm sure!


----------



## Snarfums (Dec 28, 2010)

Was he born that way, or did someone do that to him? He is an awesome cat regardless.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Snarfums said:


> Was he born that way, or did someone do that to him? He is an awesome cat regardless.


He has skin cancer and it spread to his ears and nose so they had to be removed.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

*Charlie finds a home*

Voldemort cat now has a home and a companion (human)

Cat who looks like Voldemort in Harry Potter finds a new home | Mail Online


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

jusjim said:


> Voldemort cat now has a home and a companion (human)
> 
> Cat who looks like Voldemort in Harry Potter finds a new home | Mail Online


Yay!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yay too!!!


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

that is such great news!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

He looks bootiful in that top pic on his new owner's shoulder.


----------



## Sharpie (Jun 13, 2010)

Yayy!!! Can I like this??


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

The expression of his eyes has changed so much from the photo in the cage!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

They should find another kitty to report on now, and help him/her get a new home. I'm so glad for Charlie but there are lots more out there!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I agree, their marketing campaign was just awesome!


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

So happy about his new home, and I agree, let's see some more stories in the paper about cats needing homes. All of those hundreds of callers could really help by adopting another cat in need!


----------

